# Chris Pine departs Vancouver Airport to Dubai where they will shoot 14 more days to finish principle shooting - September 26,2015 (23x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## MichelleRenee (28 Sep. 2015)

Great candids! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## icevolt (29 Sep. 2015)

so handsome! Thanks for pine XXX


----------



## baby12 (2 Dez. 2016)

thank you!!!


----------

